# Eccles Crown Theatre May 2016



## Bignickb (May 1, 2016)

I had passed this place a few times recently and decided finally to go and have a look! It did not disappoint and made for a perfect sunday.
Opened in 1899 as the Lyceum in Eccles, This iconic Theatre was designed as a home for Shakespearian performances. But with the advent of music hall it very quickly became home to variety shows changing ownership and names in 1907 when it became the Crown Theatre.
In 1932 the 2,500 capacity theatre was converted into a cinema but in 1963 it went the way of many such buildings and became a bingo hall. A section of the theatre was demolished before closing forever.
The site has been closed since the 1980s. It had already begun to fall into ruin. It was listed in 2003 and added to the Theatre's trust at Risk list in 2012. The once stunning proscenium arch inside the theatre depicted Shakespeare's Seven Ages of Man but stained glass windows of poets and playwrights installed by the original owner in his bid to educate the poor were removed during a refit several decades ago and sent to America. In 2013 fire crew were called to an arson attack on the building which effected the first and second floor balconies. The Crown is a landmark building in the town of Eccles in a vaguely Elizabethan Style with pilasters and mullioned windows. The facade is constructed of moulded red brick of five storeys with terracotta dressings to three high arched windows at first floor. It is richly decorated, and has an asymmetrically placed short corner tower. This once had a pyramidal roof and the parapet was topped with square pinnacles. Becoming a cinema in 1932, it was later adapted for Cinemascope, ending stage use. Converted for bingo in 1963, by the late 1980s it was reported to be falling into disrepair internally. The exterior is largely intact, apart from the stage house which has been partly demolished. Planning permission was given in 2005 – and again in 2008 – for partial demolition (retaining the facade) and development of apartments behind. These works have not been started, and the building remains empty and increasingly derelict.
It is truly a marvellous building but sadly - seriously fucked! The stage has long gone having been replaced with daylight and a brick pile, we can only hope that a solution is found and it could be restored back to at least, close to its' original glory! 



The front facade! Do as it says people:



Lobby Stairs!



Wide shot 1:



From the projection room:



The projection room:



Up in the Gods:



Landing:



Wide shot2:



Stairway Decor:



The roof has long gone:


Shiney uplighters:



What the actors / Bingo callers would have seen:



Have you hit it?



Higher view:



The cheap seats:


----------



## mookster (May 1, 2016)

That looks like a fantastically rotten place, great decay.


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2016)

Too far gone to be an economical project unfortunately, I enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 1, 2016)

Nice to see some lovely original features still remaining. What a fantastic place this would have been in its day. Unsure how this could be restored - looks sadly way too far gone? But what a great explore and post - thank you


----------



## Chopper (May 1, 2016)

What a beautiful building. Such a shame to see it so badly damaged. Nice photo's though!!!


----------



## oldscrote (May 1, 2016)

Hell man there's derelict and then there's derelict,how unbelievably sad,what a waste......


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 2, 2016)

A shame for this one I think its too far gone for any rescue. But a couple of features still remain, the scroll work on the banisters, the painted detail above the stage(?). It looks very dangerous as well.


----------



## TheNarrator (May 2, 2016)

Strangely I wasn't expecting that level of decay looking from the outside, fantastic shots!


----------



## Bignickb (May 2, 2016)

The girders supporting are in good shape, so the Skeleton remains but the wood work would need completely replacing!


----------



## Rubex (May 2, 2016)

This is very nice, nice find and great pics


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2016)

That's is really decayed and really had it.I love it


----------



## ironsky (May 2, 2016)

Even at this sorry state the building could be reused ,retain the façade build anew at the back seen it done .


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2016)

Such a beautiful facade but the inside is a good example of Donald Ducked,shame as there are some amazing features still hanging on!Well done for getting these these shots.


----------



## HughieD (May 3, 2016)

Fab set of pics there. It really is far gone isn't it?


----------



## johnad (May 3, 2016)

Hi 
I’m an amateur photographer and I’m starting a project on Decay, could you tell me how you get in a building like this? I live quite close and looks like a good starting point for me.
John


----------



## Bones out (May 3, 2016)

johnad said:


> Hi
> I’m an amateur photographer and I’m starting a project on Decay, could you tell me how you get in a building like this? I live quite close and looks like a good starting point for me.
> John



Hi John.

I'm guessing unless you have just a torso with a head attached then this is not the hardest one to take a peak at.

fill ya boots.


Nicely captured, boy she has been devoid of love for a long time :-(


----------



## Bignickb (May 3, 2016)

Access to places differ greatly; Some are 'Walk ons' some need Ninja skills. But it is up to the individual to find a way as it can't be discussed openly! Primarily - Read the rules stated in this site; Be safe and follow instincts, they never lie and have saved me a few times. 
Persistence pays off most of the time!


----------



## krela (May 3, 2016)

johnad said:


> Hi
> I’m an amateur photographer and I’m starting a project on Decay, could you tell me how you get in a building like this? I live quite close and looks like a good starting point for me.
> John


Asking for location access information is against forum rules, the idea is you go look and figure out of for yourself.


----------



## bobbi (May 9, 2016)

Wow, great find. Those upper floors look like they could fall with the smallest amount of pressure!


----------



## Togitha (Aug 14, 2016)

Breathtaking!


----------



## karenmounib (Aug 14, 2016)

Fantastic shots, what an amazing view looking up at the balconies. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

